# Macro



## gannouche (22 Août 2010)

Bonjour je cherche a faire une macro pour un jeu.J ai donc utiliser automataur   mais je n arrive pas a rendre cet macro en boucle . Auriez vous une solution ou connaîtriez  vous un logiciel capable de faire sa? Merci d avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2010)

gannouche a dit:


> Bonjour je cherche a faire une macro pour un jeu.J ai donc utiliser automataur   mais je n arrive pas a rendre cet macro en boucle . Auriez vous une solution ou connaîtriez  vous un logiciel capable de faire sa? Merci d avance



Oui, et il est fourni avec le système, mais il faut apprendre à programmer avec, ça s'appelle "AppleScript", il est décrit dansl'aide en ligne de Mac OS, mais "Applications" n'est pas le forum où on parle de ces choses là. On déménage.


----------



## Céroce (23 Août 2010)

Pour utiliser AppleScript ou Automator, il faut que ce logiciel soit scriptable (en d'autres termes, soit prévu pour accepter les AppleEvents).
Il est très très peu probable qu'un jeu sois scriptable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> Pour utiliser AppleScript ou Automator, il faut que ce logiciel soit scriptable



Pas nécessairement, la macro n'a pas forcément besoin de "scripter" l'application elle même, il est possible d'agir sur certains fichiers de configuration directement depuis le finder, ou via une application scriptable comme TextEdit !




Céroce a dit:


> (en d'autres termes, soit prévu pour accepter les AppleEvents).



Euh &#8230; nan, ça, c'est autre chose, pour être scriptable, il faut qu'elle soit pourvue d'un dictionnaire AppleScript, elle peut toujours accepter les appleEvents, si elle n'a pas de dictionnaire &#8230;


----------



## Céroce (23 Août 2010)

Oui, j'ai simplifié le problème, mais scripter un jeu, ça sert surtout à tricher. Après, je suis bien d'accord, on peut modifier les fichiers de configuration.

En outre si une appli n'a pas de dictionnaire, il me semble qu'elle est quand même capable d'exécuter les commandes génériques (copier, coller, ouvrir un fichier, imprimer), si elles sont effectivement implémentées.
Mais bref, ce n'est pas le cas d'un jeu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> En outre si une appli n'a pas de dictionnaire, il me semble qu'elle est quand même capable d'exécuter les commandes génériques (copier, coller, ouvrir un fichier, imprimer), si elles sont effectivement implémentées.



Non, la seule commande acceptée par une application dépourvue de dictionnaire est "Tell application "xxx", qui lance, donc, l'application en question, mais ceci fait, elle n'acceptera aucune autre commande. Si tu as sous la main "iWorks 08", tu peux vérifier avec "Numbers", dont la première version n'était pas scriptable.


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, la seule commande acceptée par une application dépourvue de dictionnaire est "Tell application "xxx", qui lance, donc, l'application en question, mais ceci fait, elle n'acceptera aucune autre commande. Si tu as sous la main "iWorks 08", tu peux vérifier avec "Numbers", dont la première version n'était pas scriptable.



non il ya beaucoup d'autres instructions qu'une application "non scriptable peut accepter" open document ecetera , par defaut toutes les apps mac peuvent recevoir des events via Applescript


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Septembre 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> non il ya beaucoup d'autres instructions qu'une application "non scriptable peut accepter" open document ecetera , par defaut toutes les apps mac peuvent recevoir des events via Applescript


D'autant plus que y a moyen (je ne me rappel plus comment) de mettre un appli au premier plan ("tell app ... to focus" ou un truc du genre) puis d'envoyer des raccourcis clavier (à coup de "keystroke" et "key code" etc.) acceptés par l'application. C'est pas très jolie comme façon de faire mais c'est pas pour de la distribution c'est des petits scripts perso donc c'est pas gênant.


----------

